
A top Cornell food researcher has had 13 studies retracted. That’s a lot - NN88
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/9/19/17879102/brian-wansink-cornell-food-brand-lab-retractions-jama
======
projectramo
okay, this caught my eye:

"Thirteen of Wansink’s studies have now been retracted, including the six
pulled from JAMA today. Among them: studies suggesting people who grocery shop
hungry buy more calories; that preordering lunch can help you choose healthier
food; and that serving people out of large bowls encourage them to serve
themselves larger portions."

Are we sure those studies have been disproven? I am skeptical because I am
pretty sure that I buy more calories when I am hungry.

Note, I may not eat more calories, and I may shop less frequently because then
I have more to go on. But actually shopping for more during that trip, I am
pretty sure.

I am more curious about who tried to replicate the studies and how.

~~~
oldgradstudent
> Are we sure those studies have been disproven?

No, they were just never proven in the first place. The studies were awful and
the statistical analysis was even worse.

These studies contributed nothing to answering the questions posed.

